# Lobster Boil



## tropics (Aug 30, 2020)

Start out with plans to do a Crayfish Boil but the hurricane shut down the company from La. Hope everyone is safe down their.
8 Lobster took the place of the Crayfish 






Steamed them 2 at a time





Did the veggies in the basket after the Lobsters were done
Served on the table





Thanks for watching
Richie


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 30, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 30, 2020)

Boy howdy Richie, that looks like a real feast, Like! Great to see you back, you have been missed by many. RAY


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 30, 2020)

Looks great!
Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 30, 2020)

First glad to hear from again its been a while. But then  making meals like that I know you don't want us to show up.    
Nice looking spread there.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 30, 2020)

Doin it up right !  That looks great Richie . Good to see you .


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 30, 2020)

Looks great Richie and I only had a hot dog boil.


----------



## Ishi (Aug 30, 2020)

That would be fun! I have done shrimp boils and really enjoy them but lobster would be the ticket/ Like and great job


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 30, 2020)

Richie looks awesome!! I’ll take those giant crawdads anytime!! I really need to do some lobster soon.


----------



## normanaj (Aug 30, 2020)

Nice.

Had lobster rolls yesterday.Its been so cheap $4.99-$5.99 a lb retail.Off the boat $2.99lb.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 30, 2020)

Your in Mass. now Richie it's Lobstahs. Good to see ya post again and the boil looks great.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 30, 2020)

Bet they were tasty!!


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 30, 2020)

Oh my goodness, yummy


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 30, 2020)

Looks great Richie!
Oh darn you had to settle for lobster, poor boy!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm just gonna sit here and drool......fantastic meal Richie.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 30, 2020)

First off, welcome back Richie. Sure is nice to see you again. Second, those lobsters look amazing sir!! I'd be all over those. Problem is that Tracy doesn't do seafood so I have to wait for her to go out one evening and I'll get a couple going.

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Aug 30, 2020)

Yes, same here! Glad to see ya back!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 30, 2020)

Whoa!!!!
Glad to see My Brother is Back.
Those Clawed Creatures look Awesome.
Glad to see you eating Great stuff!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 30, 2020)

Hell Yeah Richie!
glad to see somebody has the right bugs for eating, down here it's Lovebug season.


----------



## tropics (Aug 31, 2020)

Thank You everyone it was the first time making this,so I figured I would do a post on it.
Thanks again for the likes also.
Richie


----------



## xray (Aug 31, 2020)

Delicious boil Richie! Definitely an upgrade from crawfish by using lobster.

Good to see ya, hope all is well.


----------

